# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Miracle Phanom Rung 2013

## schiene

Dies jährliche Event "Miracle Phanom Rung" findet dieses Jahr vom 04.04.-06.04 2013 statt.
Hier eine thail.Seite mit Programminfos

http://burirambta.wordpress.com/2013...8%B8%E0%B9%89/

----------

